# Radiator Relocate on a Brute 650 SRA



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I am getting ready to relocate my radiator on my 650 SRA and wondering if anyone has done there's and how they done the radiator fill since it is not on the radiator itself? Thanks for all help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be exactly the same as on the 650i/750i

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=918


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Polaris, I had already read over that thread before posting and as for the actual radiator relocate, yes it should be the same, but on the 650 SRA, the radiator fill is located under the front plastic's, mounted on the left side of the stearing colum (another poor design by Kawie, IMO). The main question I am asking is, how did they deal with the radiator fill, did they relocate it for eaiser access, or did they leave it where Kawie put it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you rack your radiator the radiator fill would need to be at least as high as the top of the radiator or it would be a PITA to fill.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i relocated mine and just left my fill where it was at and racked the rad, when i got all my hoses ran i filled the radiator full and filled the top hose full, and it works the same way as filling it as if were up at the top


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you check it every now and then to see if it's still full or just watch the overflow bottle?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

BigBearOnOutlaws said:


> i relocated mine and just left my fill where it was at and racked the rad, when i got all my hoses ran i filled the radiator full and filled the top hose full, and it works the same way as filling it as if were up at the top


if you have it this way, the cap and overflow bottle are not working as they should... the cap should be the at the uppermost part of the system to release any air bubbles... at least that's my understanding...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> if you have it this way, the cap and overflow bottle are not working as they should... the cap should be the at the uppermost part of the system to release any air bubbles... at least that's my understanding...


You are probably correct but..... when I did my radiator relocate, I took that same part he's talking about and mounted it upside down and about 10 inches lower than the radiator. It's a major PITA anytime I have to take the hoses loose for any reason but I've never had a heating issue related to the position of the fill cap. 

You can see what I use instead of my original fill cap. 











It's difficult to make out in this pic but if you look behind and a little below the fuel shut off, you can see my fill cap and it's mounting position.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

ya i have never had any overheating problems either


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

and i have 30s with no clutch kit


----------

